# Whats your ride...on the water and off



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

So I see a ton of fellow yakkers on the water or going down 98 and Ive always wondered whos who. So, in the spirit of meeting new friends, share what you usually lug your kayak around with and what kind of kayak you have if you dont mind. :thumbup: 

I drive a green Jeep Wrangler and I pull an Ivory Dune Hobie Outback that is usually sporting a green cooler with a hobie sticker on one side and a Broxsons sticker on the other. It sits on a little trailer. Say hey next time you see me out there.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I have drive in an a blue explorer with two cheap pelicans that hopefully turn into a pair of tarpon 120s soon ot a hobie pro angler.doon i will be in a 74 nova after we finish putting the brakes on.


----------



## sonicfisherman (Apr 8, 2009)

White kia optima with a red hobie outback on the roof.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

07 impala pompano 120


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Forgot picture..lol


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Dark Green '98 Honda Accord with a yellow/red OK Trident 13 on top!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is a pic, this is pre-trailer days and yes it sucks as bad as it looks getting the outback on top of the lifted jeep.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Yellow Outback or Revo on top of a Maroon FJ Cruiser.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I see a few up and down 98 around the Lillian bridge and some down the road here, a dead end at Soldiers Creek. Never met any of them.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Either a dune outback or blue revo on a bright red nissan Titan.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Toyota Sienna/'11 Outback 
Yes, I managed to get all that sexiness in one picture 
Sometimes I borrow(steal) the wife's Highlander, but she is anti-sand, so its always a terrible idea...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You may or may not see me in ya'lls area but when I am there I have a black Ford Ranger Edge and may have a yellow OK Prowler 13, Llime green Prowler BG or white Malibu Mini X. Sometimes 2 of my yaks are back there and occasionally all 3.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Probably haven't seen me seeing that I haven't had a chance to take mine out yet ( just bought it a couple weeks ago ) but I have a yellow wilderness ride 135 that will hopefully be in the back of my GMC soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

White Chevy s10 extended cab with a yellow PA.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

2006 Black F250 Crew Cab with Red Perception Pescadore


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

07 silver chevy colorado with yellow outback hangin out the back


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

10 white ram with ivory dune PA


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Tugboat said:


> 10 white ram with ivory dune PA


Ooo balla balla. Lol


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

When going alone - yellow outback in a 99 green F250, with the better half white toyota tacoma with trailer and 2 yellow outbacks.


----------



## AFSOCSGT (Apr 9, 2011)

2003 F150 supercrew gold, with yellow PA 12


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

94 Blue Safari conversion van with 14 xfactor sticking out the back and the doors tied to it. Got the van free 2 years ago this august.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

white f250 with a beat to shit hobie pa hanging on for dear life!


----------

